# Tetanus shot: joint pains ever since



## VeganOstomy (Mar 1, 2014)

Joint pains were quite common when my Crohn's was active and since getting an ileostomy in Aug 2013, I haven't had any problems with my joints - that is, until I had a tetanus/diphtheria shot about two weeks ago.  

A few days after receiving the shot, I had quite a sore arm, which is a normal side effect, but then my joints from the hip down started hurting and they are still hurting.  I really hope this is "normal" (most adverse reactions to vaccines aren't reported), but if this somehow woke up Crohn's, I'll be devastated. 

Has anyone experienced the same with vaccines?


----------



## rrhood1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, I had to get all my vaccinations up to date before starting Remicade.  I had the same thing happen. It took a couple of weeks for the joint pain to subside.


----------



## VeganOstomy (Mar 2, 2014)

rrhood1 said:


> Yes, I had to get all my vaccinations up to date before starting Remicade.  I had the same thing happen. It took a couple of weeks for the joint pain to subside.


I hope that's all it is.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dave13 (Mar 2, 2014)

can having boosters for vaccinations 'activate' crohn's? Induce flares?


----------



## VeganOstomy (Mar 2, 2014)

dave13 said:


> can having boosters for vaccinations 'activate' crohn's? Induce flares?


There's been some research in whether vaccines can "activate" a wide range of autoimmune disorders, which is why I'm quite concerned. 

http://www.discoverymedicine.com/Hedi-Orbach/2010/02/04/vaccines-and-autoimmune-diseases-of-the-adult/

My joint pains have been getting worse everyday and right now my ankles and knees feel like they are burning and I'm just sitting down :frown:


----------



## VeganOstomy (Mar 10, 2014)

Just a quick update.

Got more blood test results and there's no sign of inflammation (rhumatoid factor is negative, CRP and ESR is normal), but I'm still in daily pain and now my back and neck are more involved - and I've been getting cramping in my abdoment... waiting for a rheumatologist appointment and now have to set up an appointment with my GI.

This is quickly becoming one of the biggest regrets of my life.


----------



## Jajabinks (Jun 29, 2014)

How did things turn out? Are you okay now?


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 29, 2014)

Jajabinks said:


> How did thing turn out? Are you okay now?


Nope.  Still have quite a bit of joint pains in my knees and ankles.  It's hard to start moving, but once I'm active, it's tollarable.   Went to see a rheumatologist and she said that unless there's swelling in the joints (which there is not) or it gets too much to bare, there's not she can do.  I don't want to take meds for this amount of pain, although I'd love to just be over with it already


----------



## bkovacs19 (Jun 29, 2014)

Similar issue with the flu shot....  Knocked me out for days.  Whole body ached. Never again....


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 29, 2014)

bkovacs19 said:


> Similar issue with the flu shot....  Knocked me out for days.  Whole body ached. Never again....


I could have handled a few days, but it's been over 4 months now and I don't see it getting better anytime soon


----------



## D Bergy (Jun 29, 2014)

Vaccines induce inflammation on purpose to get the immune system ramped up for the dead pathogen.  I don't get them any more as it seems too risky for someone with a messed up immune system already.  

Your long term joint pain seems kind of unusual.  They all have potential side effects, but no one really warns about them.  

I hope it goes away soon. 

Dan


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 29, 2014)

D Bergy said:


> Vaccines induce inflammation on purpose to get the immune system ramped up for the dead pathogen.  I don't get them any more as it seems too risky for someone with a messed up immune system already.


Unfortunately, even though my case was reported and followed up with the local Health Department, they STILL suggest getting future shots :yfaint:


----------



## D Bergy (Jun 29, 2014)

I have had them in the past, but not the flu shot. 

I was advised to get tetanus shot by a nurse, but I refused it. If I worked on a farm with animals I would get one, but it is a pretty low risk thing for myself. 

That one in particular has bothered me before.  Not long term, but I don't want to push my luck. 

Dan


----------



## Jajabinks (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope you feel better VeganOstomy.  Feel your pain.


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 30, 2014)

Jajabinks said:


> I hope you feel better VeganOstomy.  Feel your pain.


Thanks.  Today has been especially painful.  I empty my ostomy pouch by kneeling and it's been increasingly difficult to do that.


----------



## D Bergy (Jun 30, 2014)

I have had only minor joint pain which is gone now.  I do take several antiinflammatory supplements that keep it away. 

I take Ginger, turmeric, krill oil and MSM every day.  I also sleep on a grounding mat which is supposed to reduce inflammation.  

Maybe this could help you also.  For localized swelling and pain I use DMSO.  I have only used it on injuries, but it works real well for that purpose. 

Good luck. 

Dan


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 30, 2014)

D Bergy said:


> I have had only minor joint pain which is gone now.  I do take several antiinflammatory supplements that keep it away.
> 
> I take Ginger, turmeric, krill oil and MSM every day.  I also sleep on a grounding mat which is supposed to reduce inflammation.
> 
> ...


I've experimented with a lot of anti-inflam supplements, but they don't seem to make a difference. I may have to wait it out.  If I knew for certain that it would go away, then I wouldn't be too bothered.  It's not knowing IF these pains will subside that's the real problem.


----------



## Jajabinks (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you religious with the vegan diet? Been considering it


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jun 30, 2014)

Jajabinks said:


> Are you religious with the vegan diet? Been considering it


I am not religious.  

Why are you considering a vegan diet? Health? Ethics? Spiritual?


----------



## Jajabinks (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm sorry by religious I meant consistent. Health reasons.


----------



## VeganOstomy (Jul 1, 2014)

Jajabinks said:


> I'm sorry by religious I meant consistent. Health reasons.


Haha!  Oops.   

Yes, I'm a strict vegan and became one for ethical reason's, although the health, environmental and economical reasons reinforce the lifestyle.  

If you're looking into plant-based diets, there are many ways you can approach it.  I prefer the whole-food approach, but many will used processed foods to help during the transition period.  

I list a bunch of resources on my website, but I'd recommend looking into the McDougall plan.  He's an MD who's been helping people for decades using a plant based diet.  He focuses on starches and little to no processed food.  He has a sample meal plan on his site.  

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Jajabinks (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll PM you


----------

